# Record Computer actions for tutorial in Video



## placebo1066

Hi,

I was wondering if there is a bit of software (free if possible) that records in video what you are doing on the screen.

So instead of having a video camera pointed towards the screen and recording, you would not need a camera, as it just records the whole screen, if you know what I mean.

The reason I want it, is becuase I want to create a tutorial for doing something on the computer, but I do not have a good video camera.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## DrCuddles

I dont know of any free software but i use Camstasia to record what i am doing on screen.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Here are several choices. Some of them have a free limited version and a to-buy full feature version. I don't know what features you need.

But check this one out first. If is freeware and seems to have several features that others place in their to-buy versions.
Camstudio

I have never used any of these (including the one I just mentioned), so I can't tell you if they are good or not.
AutoScreen Recorder

Of course Snag-It is an all around "capture-everything-on-your-screen" program, but it costs 40 dollars.

And just for the fun of it, look at Broadcaster Studio Pro. It is not really what you are looking for, but it will record any video playing on your screen - for example streaming video, or video conferences etc. It's freeware.


----------

